# WHich gas to use??



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm brand new to Bimmerfest and brand new to classic BWM's too. I took delivery of my 1972 Bavaria today which I thrilled about. Just to prove how new I am my question is ........ what type of gas can I put in this car??? I've just moved from Europe to the US and not sure if i need to add a lead substitute to regular gas or not. Anyone out there know?
Many thanks


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Use highest octane available. Valve saver / lead replacement has not been necessary in my 86 735i or 89318i combined at over 700,000km.


----------



## Olliesup (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply.
Had to take a chance before I got your reply as was completely out of gas ....so filled up with regular. Car appears to be running fine but will follow your advice when fillin up next time.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Any 'Regular' = DEATH to BMW engines. Here in Australia we are lucky and get 98octane as the top fuel product (BP/Shell/Caltex/Gull). I never buy anything else - even for my mower! Steer very clear of Regular and you will do fine. Good luck with your oldie!


----------



## angelaperkinson (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, you can go for octane


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

???? ap


----------

